# Key Fob Battery Life?



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

There have been a couple of times my door has not responded to the touch open or lock function. Yesterday I got a bit scared when the car would not start. Is this a sign of a weakening battery? I have only had the car 9 months. I should think there would be a warning light similar to those on Toyotas that warn of a weak battery.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be a warning light on the dash to indicate a weak battery. I have a 2009 Altima which has the light. You can replace the battery on the FOB; it's a 3 volt battery.


----------



## con70dor1 (Jan 4, 2018)

rogoman said:


> There should be a warning light on the dash to indicate a weak battery. I have a 2009 Altima which has the light. You can replace the battery on the FOB; it's a 3 volt battery.


Takes a 2032 lithium. Take out key from fob, insett small screwdriver into dmall slot beside key area, gently twist. Halfs pop apart. Replace battery without skin contact. Snap back together. Test. Drive. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

